# PRIVATE TX THEN NHS



## crazykate (Oct 1, 2007)

Just wondered if someone was able to clear this up once and for all because things are starting to get a little confusing........


Does anyone know what the procedure is re: NHS tx after private tx?

(i)  Do you have to advise NHS that you've had private tx?

(ii) If so, how many private tx's can you have (failed) before NHS won't have you?

(iii) Is cancelled tx classed as failed?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I can't help you about the NHS funding but I would say that it would not be wise to not inform your Drs that you have already had a cycle- as they can learn valuable things for you from each cycle, also they may consult with your GP- wishing you loads of luck with your FET
L x


----------



## crazykate (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks "L" - not building hopes up for FET this time as seem to be bleeding before ET   

Scan on Monday will tell!


----------



## zemer (Dec 18, 2006)

CRAZYKATE

I HAD NHS-PRIVATE-PRIVATE NHS AND DIDNT HAVE ANYPROBLEM AT ALL THAT WAS ALL WITH THE SAME CONSULTANT BUT I WAS NEVER HAPPY WITH THE TREATMENT THAT I RECEVIED IT WAS ALWAYS THE SAME AND THEIR EMBRYOLOGY SUCKS MY OPINION
IF YOU CAN AFFORD TO GO SOMEWHERE ELSE I WOULD RECOMMEND IT....... YOU DO IT.....

WNENEVER SOMEBODY MENTIONS ROYAL TO ME I GET SHIVERS.....

SORRY MY POST IS NOT SO POSITIVE..... GOOD LUCK WITH WHATEVER YOU DECIDE


----------



## crazykate (Oct 1, 2007)

Zemer thanks for your reply

This is our second private go!  It is my understanding that we only on 1 NHS go here!


----------



## Trishy (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi there Crazy Kate

I am having private through the Royal first then NHS which (ironically) have both come at the same time due to having to wait so long on the private appointment.  

Regarding number of failed attempts privately I think someone on the NI thread was talking about that (I suppose this is their typical way of saving money by assuming if it hasn't worked the first few times then there's no point them spending any of their precious cash on giving you another chance  ).  Maybe someone else can help clarify the number of fails you can have.  I would also hate to think a cancelled treatment is classed as a fail as they can hardly say it didn't work if you don't get as far as ET.  It's all money for the NHS and there is no thought for those couples that try 6 or 7 times and it works for them on those attempts.  It doesn't seem fair they write you off. When is your NHS appointment due?

Try to stay positive as I was reading the side effects of the progynova hrt tablets myself as I feel very headachy all the time and slightly crampy like my AF is coming but yet I have only just finished it and they say the side effects are spotting and cramping so this is definitely nothing unusual for you.  I hope this helps reassure you a little.

As for informing the NHS I think I have heard girls saying that if you don't tell them there is not any way they can find out but I am not sure if this is true.  But my advice, as JJ1 has said, would be to tell them so they can learn from the failed attempts and especially as there is a lining issue which they can hopefully approach in a different way next time.  Did you read the article I posted on the NI thread about Viagra?  Possible worth mentioning to Origin?

Sorry I don't know the answers to your questions for sure but hopefully someone else will.

Take care and don't give up hope yet for this go


----------



## MISSY97 (Sep 26, 2007)

Trishy as far as i am aware your private tx is documented and sent to your nhs doctor so i am sure there is ways of finding out if you have had private tx..... So you would be better to be up front, just in case!!!!!

Missy xx


----------



## Trishy (Jan 25, 2008)

Sorry Missy, I thought someone had said it was all separate although I was surprised if this was the case.  Thanks for clarifying!


----------



## mumoneday (Jul 13, 2007)

It very much depends on where you live. We have been refused treatment on NHS in Gloucestershire purely based on the fact that we funded two private ( unsuccessful ) treatments. We were given the wrong advise all the way through and despite getting our MP involved we have yet to secure NHS funding. At the time we had private treatment this was on the recommendations of our GP because there was no treatment available on NHS at the time. 
In a nutshell each PCT is different! Good Luck! Pip


----------



## galaxy girl (Feb 12, 2008)

Kate Dr. McFaul discussed this with me in March at our review at the Royal. He said if you have 3 private unsuccessful cycles your NHS go is null and void. If your treatment is successful then you can still get your NHS go. FET's count!!

I told that to the nurse in Origin last week and she reported that is a change from when she worked there and is going to try and get something in writing from them about it. The royal don't automatically know about your private treatment - you have to tell them . the Dr. recommended we get a summary from Origin to take to the Royal when our NHS go finally comes up.


----------



## galaxy girl (Feb 12, 2008)

I'm not sure about the cancelled treatments question - I think it depends on how far you got?


----------



## beany28 (Jun 19, 2007)

Hi CrazyKate,

I met with Dr McManus in Jan when we had our appointment to get on the NHS list. At that time I told her that we had had 3 unsuccessful IUIs and were likely to have a private IVF whilst waiting for the NHS app to come up. We also got her to put us down for the private list for the Royal. I asked her if you could still get your 'free go' even if you went private and she said yes, although I didnt ask if there was a limit before your NHS go was void. The only thing she advised us to do was to phone the RFC and arrange for a  'review' app if we did get private treatment elsewhere, as they need to have a review app with you to see how everything went, as this could obviously affect what treatment they were going to give you once your time comes to go with the Royal . She actually advised us to book the app asap as apparently it could take several months aswell to come up! Im currently in my 2WW after IVF in origins and am going to phone the Royal next week for the review appointment. Hope this helps!


----------



## crazykate (Oct 1, 2007)

OK ladies just to clarify I checked at the private clinic this morning

If you have 3 failed "fresh"cycles i.e. d/regg, stimm and trigger (not including FETs - FET's are not counted as a full cycle and neither are cancelled tx's) then you are taken off the NHS list.  You are advised to tell them that you have had private tx so that they can get all the information they need necessary to have a successful tx


Good luck everyone 

Kate


----------



## galaxy girl (Feb 12, 2008)

Just to double check Kate i would phone the RVH. Our consultant specifically told us that FET's do count. Hopefully they have changed their minds about that from March.

I really wanted to have at least one private fresh go before NHS but was thinking we would have to stop after 2 FET's or risk losing our place on the NHS list. How did your review go?


----------

